# Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For Sale/Trade is a Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm with three magazines (one seven round and two eight round). Gun has had less than 20 rounds fired and is in perfect working condition. $350

Open to trades for the following items:

Winchester 94 or 94AE 30-30
Shotgun - 12 or 20 (Benelli, Franchi, or Winchester)
Browning A5 circa 1950-1970
Tikka T3 - 270, 270 WSM, 7mm, 300 Win, or 300 WSM


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

nice little carry pistol. mine is very accurate for a little guy.


----------

